# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Корпоративный FireWall с возможность задавать входящие/исходящие правила для приложений

## ITspec

Прошу посоветовать программный FireWall для использования на сервере с возможностью задания правил на уровне приложений. Т.е. чтобы он не только мог ограничивать доступ к определенным портам вообще, но и делать это для каждого приложения отдельно. Также желательно, чтобы в нем можно было задавать правила не только по направлению "изнутри во вне", но и "извне вовнутрь", т.е. должна быть возможность задавать правила и для исходящего и для входящего трафика. 
Также прошу объяснить (возможно вопрос глупый): чем плохи для таких продукты от Outpost, которые стоят в принципе дешево? Качество защиты?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## OSSP2008

> чем плохи для таких продукты от Outpost, которые стоят в принципе дешево? Качество защиты?


вы о Outpost Network Security?

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

> для использования на сервере


 на серверных осях домашние продукты не должны работать. есть смысл смотреть в сторону керио и т.д.

----------


## ITspec

> вы о Outpost Network Security?


Как вариант

----------


## OSSP2008

> Как вариант


я не знаю как вы соотносите цену и качество  :Huh: 
знаете, но многие хорошие программы имеют статут Free и зачастую превосходят своих платных аналогов  :Wink:

----------


## ITspec

> я не знаю как вы соотносите цену и качество 
> знаете, но многие хорошие программы имеют статут Free и зачастую превосходят своих платных аналогов


мне необходима поддержка продукта и оперативное получение актуальных обновлений, а также необходимо, чтобы кто-то отвечал за проданное ПО. для бесплатных продуктов эти требования почти всегда невыполнимы. но речь даже не об этом - я априори рассматриваю только платные продукты.

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Конкретно - что за ось на сервере, как пользователи ходят во вне.. 100500 вопросов..

----------


## ITspec

> Конкретно - что за ось на сервере, как пользователи ходят во вне.. 100500 вопросов..


Windows 2003 Server R2, это внешний web-сервис, работающий по 443 порту.

----------


## ITspec

Кто-нибудь пользовался продуктами Imperva (Web Application Firewall, Database Security Gateway)?

----------

